# When do you know a new grinder's blades are seasoned?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So I have my new Ascaso i-1 and have run about 1.5kg through it so far. 1kg of that was free stale beans from my friends at ManCoCo. 0.5kg was Bighton Lanes blend as I was dialing in the grind.

I've read a lot about the need to season/run-in the blades of a new grinder. My question is: How do I know when I have seasoned the blades enough?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not sure that there is any definitive answer on this.

I have been told on separate occasions 500g and 20kg (both by people who's business it is to know these things!).

There is no doubt that the timed dose seems to become more consistent after a while with on demand grinders, and brand new burrs seem to produce slightly bright coffee.

I'm not sure that there is going to be a point at which you can say - "right, these are now seasoned".

I would just use and enjoy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I worked an event on two separate occasions, both times using a brand new Super Jolly-E and noticed after around 6kg it started to settle down a lot and the flavour became more balanced and rounded. So I usually say between 5-10kg for commercials.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Well as I have already knocked out 6 doubles this morning, they came out with the right ratio at about 29 secs, so I'm going to work on the assumption of "feck it; that will do"


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I have had like 5-6kg through my grinder, and it hasen't settle yet

but then it's a 68mm conical, and it's not unusual that you'll need to run 10-20kg through that type of burrs.


----------

